# Chapman University Production Design or Syracuse Television, Radio, and Film



## dnyc98 (Mar 25, 2020)

I got accepted to Chapman University Production Design graduate program for Fall 2020 and Syracuse Newhouse School's Television, Radio, and Film Program.  I'm not sure which I should go to.  Syracuse is more affordable and still has a great program, but I don't know if spending almost double for graduate school and going specifically for Production design is better. Honestly don't want to have to turn either down, but I will need to decide. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## hkaiser (Mar 25, 2020)

I got accepted to Chapman too. Right now, I am deciding whether to go to Chapman or AFI. I am leaning more towards attending Chapman. Have you ever visited Chapman before applying? They have excellent facilities! If you end up choosing Chapman, I would love to keep in contact with you because I will also be joining Fall 2020.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

hkaiser said:


> I got accepted to Chapman too. Right now, I am deciding whether to go to Chapman or AFI. I am leaning more towards attending Chapman. Have you ever visited Chapman before applying? They have excellent facilities! If you end up choosing Chapman, I would love to keep in contact with you because I will also be joining Fall 2020.


Since I saw you were a Supporting Member (thank you!) I gave you a badge for both schools so you should be able to see the private forums.


----------

